# Subclass 457 Visa - few basic queries



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Boy! Am I glad I came to this forum!
I will be travelling to Australia in May 2010 on an Employer Sponsored 457 Work Visa. My wife will also need a Visa - she will travel as a dependent and will not work in Australia.
I am a doctor and my Employer sent me the employer sponsorship nomination approval letter today.
I have some queries - some of which are really basic!! You can laugh out loud at my queries - but do try to help me out after a good laugh!!

Q 1. Should I lodge an online application or send in a paper one - heard online is faster. Can I pay online using an Indian Credit card? Also do I need to send only 1 application with my wife as secondary person(s) or lodge 2 separate applications.
Also do i need my 457 approved before I apply for my wife?
When do i get allotted a Case Officer?
Other than a medical examination, is there anything I need to do before I start applying?

Q2. Health Insurance: according to the link in the Australian Immigration Site - Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) -
"Applicants for Subclass 457 visas will need to provide evidence that they have obtained adequate insurance before their visa can be granted."
I now am in India. The Visa will be for 4 years. Travel Insurance will cover for a max of 180 days. Do I need a Medibank policy or will Travel Insurance do.

Q 3. What are the documents that I need to attach with this application and what are the form numbers I need to fill?

Q 4. Character Requirements: Both my wife and I have Police Clearance Certificates from India. Are there any other requirements for this? Is there some Personal particular Forms (Form 80) that is needed?

Q 5. Does my wife need to do the IELTS for the Visa Application? She will not be working in Australia

Q 6. ........ . ..... . ..

I'm pretty sure I had about 20 questions in mind, but most seem to have disappeared after browsing this forum.

Anyway will keep asking as those questions pop up. Hope I get all my answers here.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

1. Either is fine, go for online one as most 457s do seem to apply that way. Dept. processes them at the same priority. You file one application for your family and your wife will also be on that one application. You get your visas at the same time and a sticker in each of your passports. Medicals and PCCs are the main tasks of a 457, write a good CV as well.
2. Get an AU Overseas Visitor medical insurance, that will cover you for normal medical in AU (i.e. GP visits, Dental). There are a few insurance companies in AU that provide it (look for visitor cover).
3. All info about forms is on the Immi website:
Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)
4. Form 80 is requested for some applications (I don't think it is for a 457, but it is for many PR applications).
5. No, the primary applicant requires IELTS, your wife is the secondary applicant/dependent. 
6. Always check the Immi website for 457 info first, and read the links several times. It requires repetition as there is alot of info to go through.
You might also want to ask your employer about LAFHA (Living Away from Home Allowance). This is not Immigration related, but is sometimes given to those on 457 (additional $$$).




benjiross said:


> Boy! Am I glad I came to this forum!
> I will be travelling to Australia in May 2010 on an Employer Sponsored 457 Work Visa. My wife will also need a Visa - she will travel as a dependent and will not work in Australia.
> I am a doctor and my Employer sent me the employer sponsorship nomination approval letter today.
> I have some queries - some of which are really basic!! You can laugh out loud at my queries - but do try to help me out after a good laugh!!
> ...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for those clarifications
I have a clarification about the Health Insurance Requirements. I checked with Medibank and they gave me a quote for about 5000$ for a couple for 1 year (the initial duration of my Visa). I really don't want to spend that much before a Visa Application!!!
I hope there is some other way of getting this done!
Any other 457 applicants - what did you do?

Next Query: When I fill in the online application in the English Language Aection it asks for both the IELTS score and also to put in a copy of proof that Education was in English. Are both these necessary? I have an IELTS score of 8.5 and thought that would be sufficient.

More queries as I continue my application.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

$5000 is high, but that would be for premium cover. If you can take slightly less cover (but still valid) try AustralianUnity.com.au and their standard cover. Also check with Medibank again and ask if they have a similar standard cover because the the lower level is usually half the price. 

I don't think you need your cover before you get your visa, just at some time if they ask for proof of cover just get one of them with a start date in the future and provide the letter you receive from the Insurance company to Immi.

I can't answer about the need for both IELTS and English langugage qualifications, as I came from a country that always uses English for all teaching. Also when I applied they didn't require IELTS either (this was > 6 yrs ago).



benjiross said:


> Thanks for those clarifications
> I have a clarification about the Health Insurance Requirements. I checked with Medibank and they gave me a quote for about 5000$ for a couple for 1 year (the initial duration of my Visa). I really don't want to spend that much before a Visa Application!!!
> I hope there is some other way of getting this done!
> Any other 457 applicants - what did you do?
> ...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. I rechecked with Medibank and they said that they would give the appropriate letter even if we pay just a 1 month premium - so that sounds reasonable. And their basic cover for the Visa requirements is about half the price as you said!

Quick query about attaching documents to an e-application. Do these document scans need to be attested or will just a color scan of the documents (certificates and passports) be sufficient.
Basic Query, but these kind of queries keep popping up!!!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Benji:

Color copy is fine, no need for attested.



benjiross said:


> Thanks. I rechecked with Medibank and they said that they would give the appropriate letter even if we pay just a 1 month premium - so that sounds reasonable. And their basic cover for the Visa requirements is about half the price as you said!
> 
> Quick query about attaching documents to an e-application. Do these document scans need to be attested or will just a color scan of the documents (certificates and passports) be sufficient.
> Basic Query, but these kind of queries keep popping up!!!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Finally lodged my application and paid for it.

as I was attaching documents it said I have reached my limit. I know my limit is 20 plus 20 documents - I had attached about 20 totally.

I emailed them and they replied that "you can reply to this email with your documents as attachments and I will attach them to your file"

I have paid for 1 months health insurance and Medibanks said they would adjust the start date depending on visa and actual journey.

Planning to go for an online health check. 
It's supposed to be faster as all results are sent online by the clinic and lab.


Queries:
Do any of you know about form 1221. At the end of the application I got a link to download it for me. Not sure if there was a link for my wife also, but I can't find the link now.
Does this form need to be sent by postal mail or as a scanned attachment.

When will I be given a case officer?

How much faster is the e-health option than the regular option.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Updates:
Got my CO and she emailed me with a few documents needed. Form 1221 for both, Health requirements and a form of declaration.

Went for my Health Examination. I needed Xrays and blood tests.
Wife needed only Xrays. But as she was pregnant the doc said she would need a Hepatitis B and Urine test. So did it all for her. Elbit Diagnostics at Bangalore said they would send it online in a few days.

Queries:
What is this Form of Declaration for?
The form says "DECLARATION AND STATEMENT REGARDING INVOLVEMENT IN CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY"

The questions start off with
Where did you live before the armed conflict occurred in your country (please provide your region, city, village, street)?
Where did you live during the armed conflict in your country (please provide your region, city, village, street)?
please explain how you managed to avoid involvement in the armed conflict in your country (if you are able to, please attach any documents that support your claim).

etc, etc...

I am from India and have no idea which armed conflict they are talking about!
Any of you know anything about this form?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

benjiross said:


> Updates:
> Got my CO and she emailed me with a few documents needed. Form 1221 for both, Health requirements and a form of declaration.
> 
> Went for my Health Examination. I needed Xrays and blood tests.
> ...


CO would have sent you a zip file. Take a printout fill it in blue ink. Scan it and upload it. 

I am not sure about "Form of Declaration " CO didn't ask me that.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Benji:

I think the Crimes Against Humanity is basically a declaration saying you weren't in any area where there was this type of conflict (warzones). I would think this affects places like parts of Africa, Tamil areas of Sri Lanka, Iraq, Afghanistan. 

I think you could answer with, not living in any area where crimes or war is occurring. You can also check with your CO if you can leave those blank as they do not apply to you.





benjiross said:


> Updates:
> Got my CO and she emailed me with a few documents needed. Form 1221 for both, Health requirements and a form of declaration.
> 
> Went for my Health Examination. I needed Xrays and blood tests.
> ...


----------



## mamacubed (Jul 8, 2008)

*health plan*

We are here on a 457 and have health insurance through Australian Health Plans (aushealth.com) We pay under $5000 per year for a family of 5 for their most complete plan. Also, we applied online, picked our start date, and didn't pay anything until we arrived in AU.



benjiross said:


> Any other 457 applicants - what did you do?
> ...
> More queries as I continue my application.


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a note, we just got our visitor cover through Medibank. On the web site it says that there is a 2 month waiting period for all services, so I called. They are currently running a promotion and will waive the 2 month waiting period if you enroll over the phone with an agent vs. online.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your help.
I have taken a policy from Medibank for a couple. They have given me the required covering letter after paying a months premium.

i still haven't figured out what the DECLARATION AND STATEMENT REGARDING INVOLVEMENT IN CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY is and have sent emails to my CO - so far no reply.
I guess I'll just write N/A for everything and return it.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

About the DECLARATION AND STATEMENT REGARDING INVOLVEMENT IN CRIMES AGAINST HUMANITY
Got e reply from my CO saying


> Fill out the questions that relate to you and then sent me the form back


So I've done that and hoping that it's approved without a problem.
I also noticed that all emails so far from my CO have been on tuesdays. Just curious as to whether they allot a particular day for each applicant.
Or maybe it's just coincidence!! 
Part of my medicals seem to have been received.
My wifes test results do not seem to have reached - a little confused by the multiple messages on my status page!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

My health requirements have been marked as finalised - does that mean that they have been approved and I will not need any further tests?

Even though I have sent in all the extra documents they requested, I have not received any acknowledgment either form my CO or in the status page.

i was specifically asked to send in the documents within 28 days of request and sent it all about 8 days ago as email attachments (as per their instructions). It is now 15 days since the original request they sent.

Should I email my CO again and ask her if the documents have reached. I have already done this last week, but did not receive any response.
Guess I'm just a little jittery!


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

benjiross said:


> My health requirements have been marked as finalised - does that mean that they have been approved and I will not need any further tests?
> 
> Even though I have sent in all the extra documents they requested, I have not received any acknowledgment either form my CO or in the status page.
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat, All the requested documents/medical have been uploaded 10 days back. There is no status change nor any response to my PLE. Just waiting for GRANT email from CO


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like my CO read this thread!
There is an update on my Status page:
18/03/2010 Information received 

Nothing specific as to what all has been received and no info on whether they are enough or finalised.
So now it's back to wait.
Avinash - any updates for you?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

benjiross said:


> Looks like my CO read this thread!
> There is an update on my Status page:
> 18/03/2010 Information received
> 
> ...


Medical is shown referred on 18/03/2010.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Got my Visa.
Timelines in my signature.
few more queries I have are in a separate thread.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

*HI Doc*

Hi Doc,
Was searching google abt 457 e visa...and i thank my stars for having reached here.
Guys here are very helpful.I thank all u guys for your valuable suggestions.
Have followed your progressive posts and congratulate u on lodging your visa application.
I am a doctor as well and been sponsored by my employer in qld, Aus. Have sent him the acceptance signed.
Have applied for qld dental board license...meanwhile i am thinking to lodge my visa.
He got my nomination approved.
Here are my queries, can u or anyone ,please help me wid these.

1. Is it OK to lodge the e457 visa and later attach the dental license as it comes?
OR is it necessary to have license in hand before we apply?

2.Can u help me with the insurance company email.Even i need to take an insurance.
Pls suggest me the name of the insurance cover we need to take.

3. Should medicals be taken Only after lodging visa?
I have a few queries more but i will read the forum well and only trouble u guys if iam still confused.
Thankyou


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Hi Benji
Congratulations!
I missed the last mail of yrs.
lovely!! job done i suppose


----------



## trackshields (Jun 21, 2010)

*eHealth for 457 Dependant*

Hi, just stumbled onto this thread while I was searching for answers online. I am a doctor from the Philippines with a fiancee who lives in Germany. I am in the process of obtaining my 457 visa with her as my dependant. We are both moving to Australia this year.

I lodged my visa application online 2 weeks ago and had my medical and xray tests done using eHealth. Last week, my case officer wrote me an email requesting my fiancee to undergo an x-ray and attached form 160. I tried looking for instructions on how to file her form 160 using eHealth but there doesn't seem to be an option for this in the website where I lodged my ehealth application. I instructed my fiancee to inquire about this when she gets to the xray clinic but after they entered my TRN, they could not find her name there or any xray request for her. She still underwent the xray exam and had her completed form 160 and results handed to her for mailing. We would still prefer to send the results online to save time and courier costs. The person at the xray clinic agreed to post the results online if we could figure it out by tomorrow. I hope someone here can point me to the right direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

*Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)*



trackshields said:


> Hi, just stumbled onto this thread while I was searching for answers online. I am a doctor from the Philippines with a fiancee who lives in Germany. I am in the process of obtaining my 457 visa with her as my dependant. We are both moving to Australia this year.
> 
> I lodged my visa application online 2 weeks ago and had my medical and xray tests done using eHealth. Last week, my case officer wrote me an email requesting my fiancee to undergo an x-ray and attached form 160. I tried looking for instructions on how to file her form 160 using eHealth but there doesn't seem to be an option for this in the website where I lodged my ehealth application. I instructed my fiancee to inquire about this when she gets to the xray clinic but after they entered my TRN, they could not find her name there or any xray request for her. She still underwent the xray exam and had her completed form 160 and results handed to her for mailing. We would still prefer to send the results online to save time and courier costs. The person at the xray clinic agreed to post the results online if we could figure it out by tomorrow. I hope someone here can point me to the right direction. Thanks in advance.



HI GUYS,
AS ACCORDING TO NEW AUSTRAILAN NEWS Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) WILL BE OPOENED FROM 1ST JULY 2010 SO,AS I AM A MBBS DOCTOR CAN I APPLY FOR THIS?WHAT IS THE PROCESS?so looking for Temporary Business (Long Stay) visa (Subclass 457).so which agency I should contact ?
These details I want.
Thanx...............
WAITING FOR PROMPT REPLY.
THANX.


----------



## stm (Nov 2, 2010)

hello,

i have applied for 457 visa for me and my wife. i have two questions:

1. DIAC asked me and my wife for Chest X- ray. I under the x aray but my wife is pregnant and so she cannot undergo the test. What would be the solution for this problem.

2. Is there any deadline to enter Australia when a person gets a 457 visa

thanks





benjiross said:


> Updates:
> Got my CO and she emailed me with a few documents needed. Form 1221 for both, Health requirements and a form of declaration.
> 
> Went for my Health Examination. I needed Xrays and blood tests.
> ...


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

*457 timelines clarity needed*

Hi Everyone

I know there are a lot of information floating around regarding timelines for 457 visa but I just want to ask the basic question.

As per the link below, the timeframe is 3 months for a high risk country applicant.

Client Service Charter

Now, coming to my question, wanted to know if this 3 months time is for
A - All 3 steps i.e. business sponsorship, nomination and employee visa application
OR 
B - Employee visa application.

FYI, I have lodged the application on Nov 2, 2010, uploaded all the documents alongwith Health insurance and did my chest x-ray examination today. The doctor should send the report to DIAC in a day or two.
Any idea, based on user experiences, when should the visa be approved?


Regards
Nick


----------



## Ali Hassan (Aug 18, 2016)

*Hi benjiross*



benjiross said:


> Finally lodged my application and paid for it.
> 
> as I was attaching documents it said I have reached my limit. I know my limit is 20 plus 20 documents - I had attached about 20 totally.
> 
> ...




regarding PCC, did they ask you to submit it or you did form the beginning without being asked by you officer??
thc so much
regards


----------

